# Dump or Recycle Bin?



## solarshadow (Mar 29, 2009)

I was wondering if you preferred the Dump from the GC version of AC or the Recycle Bin from WW and CF.

I personally prefer the dump because you could see what was there and put things in without having to see a little message each time you open the recycle bin.


----------



## IceZtar (Mar 29, 2009)

The dump! Its more realistic then haveing a box with 15 slots in it >_> . Although I would like a recycling bin as an award in AC for like recycling 100 bits of rubbish! It will be like a recycling bin in your home :3


----------



## blueturbo (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't answer. I never had gc version


----------



## solarshadow (Mar 29, 2009)

blueturbo said:
			
		

> I can't answer. I never had gc version


Ahh, the GC animal crossing. You should get it, even though it's old now.
I still play it sometimes


----------



## evilpancakes (Mar 29, 2009)

I would prefer the dump, much better then the recycle bin


----------



## kalinn (Mar 29, 2009)

i miss the dump =[


----------



## lilypad (Mar 29, 2009)

I liked the dump. I hate walking all the way to the town hall and opening the recycling bin just to get rid of my junk. I would rather just walk to the dump and drop my stuff.


----------



## bud (Mar 29, 2009)

recycling bin is much more neat, but there would only be items every once in a while, but the dump makes the town look messy, but has items like every day.


----------



## kalinn (Mar 29, 2009)

^^^ ^^ 
ya the dump kinda did look a little messy.. 
but there was stuff in there everyday! 
=[


----------



## crakgenius (Mar 30, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> The dump! Its more realistic then haveing a box with 15 slots in it >_> . Although I would like a recycling bin as an award in AC for like recycling 100 bits of rubbish! It will be like a recycling bin in your home :3


Nice suggestion!


----------



## Kiley (Mar 30, 2009)

DUMP FTW


----------



## Rene (Mar 31, 2009)

recycle bin, it's 2009, you just oughta go green :yay:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 31, 2009)

blueturbo said:
			
		

> I can't answer. I never had gc version


/\


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 31, 2009)

blueturbo said:
			
		

> I can't answer. I never had gc version


this


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Mar 31, 2009)

Recycle Bin is better, IMO.


----------



## Tree (Apr 4, 2009)

Lol, yep the dump is messy but I still maybe prefer the recycle bin because if it did have things in it everyday, then you were supposed to recycle things or dump 'em, not gain more and more!


----------



## mmmatlock (Jun 22, 2009)

I perfer the Recycling Bin. I always put paper and pitfalls in there! XD


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 22, 2009)

I prefer the dump.
Just old-fashioned that way.


----------



## Conor (Jun 22, 2009)

Dump, more realistic.


----------



## lloydcaine (Jun 24, 2009)

<Lol>The Dump Was The Best!


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 24, 2009)

I like the rescaling bin


----------



## melly (Jun 24, 2009)

The dump for sure
you don't have to enter a building and can see clearling what items there is
plus, it made the town more interactive.. I miss the treefountain  too>.<


----------



## Kiley (Jun 24, 2009)

melly said:
			
		

> The dump for sure
> you don't have to enter a building and can see clearling what items there is
> plus, it made the town more interactive.. I miss the treefountain  too>.<


this


----------



## melly (Jun 24, 2009)

the Dump was just easy to use and more realer-est then a bin


----------



## akatsuki98 (Jun 24, 2009)

the dump looks kinda messy...


----------



## mattsheep11340 (Jun 27, 2009)

Dump!


----------



## mattsheep11340 (Jun 27, 2009)

akatsuki98 said:
			
		

> the dump looks kinda messy...


A little...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 27, 2009)

I never had the first one, but I like the recycle bin.


----------



## Lilo2377 (Jun 27, 2009)

crakgenius said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 3, 2009)

I like the dump.  You get to see what's in it without having to go in a building and open up the bin.


----------



## Goomboss (Jul 8, 2009)

I liked the Dump waayyy better than the recycling bin. The dump was more realistic.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 8, 2009)

The dump.


----------



## ACIsMyLife4Ever (Jul 9, 2009)

The Dump FTW.


----------



## Dry Bones (Jul 9, 2009)

I liked the dump better.


----------



## easpa (Jul 12, 2009)

Seeing as I never played th Gamecube version I'm gonna have to say the recycling bin.


----------

